# جمع - جادة



## happycat

السلام عليكم،

ما جمع كلمة "جادة" التي تعني "شارع"؟؟؟

شكراً


----------



## إسكندراني

«جاده» كلمة فارسية على ما أظنّ.
أيستخدمها أهل الخليج؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسب لسان العرب، الجادّة كلمة عربية تعني الطريق الأعظم الذي يجمع كل الطرق ولا بد من المرور عليه، وقال كذلك أنه سميّ بالجادّة (على وزن فاعلة) لأن به جُدُد (جمع جُدَّة)؛ جمعه جَوادّ. والجُدَّة هي الطريق أو الخطّ في الجبل أو الأرض؛ حسب اللسان أصل الجَدّ (يعني الفعل: جدّ يجُدّ جَدًّا) هو القطع.

لا أظنها فارسية.


----------



## happycat

ما جمع كلمة "جادة"؟


----------



## cherine

happycat said:


> ما جمع كلمة "جادة"؟


 أقترح عليك أن تقرأ الردود المقدَّمة قراءة جيدة:


Mahaodeh said:


> حسب لسان العرب،[...] جمعه جَوادّ.


----------

